# #4 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS RAFFLE



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $20.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

1ST) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF 

2ND) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF 

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR SHIPPING AND UPGRADES












PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

turnin everyone into gamblers :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Money sent, thanks for the crack (i mean chance) :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 10 2008, 02:11 AM~9906663
> *Money sent, thanks for the crack (i mean chance) :biggrin:
> *


i gotta wait until monday to get my fix im outta cash :roflmao:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 10 2008, 12:12 AM~9906676
> *i gotta wait until monday to get my fix im outta cash :roflmao:
> *


He's like a dealer that takes paypal and credit......oh snap. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Damn. 2 sets of wheels. 

You doin it big, JD.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 10 2008, 01:15 AM~9906691
> *He's like a dealer that takes paypal and credit......oh snap. :biggrin:
> *


THATS CRAZY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

YOU DO REALIZE THAT THERE ARE 2 #83'S RIGHT??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP ITS BEEN LIKE THAT I CHANGED IT ALLREADY FOR THE NEXT POST
THANKS FOR LETTIN ME KNOW THOUGH


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 01:08 AM~9906904
> *THATS CRAZY
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

will get on tomorrow :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

gawwwwwwwwwtttttt damn there is a raffle almost everyday...Damn JD, you are gonna sell 365 sets of wheels just that way in 2008...  :biggrin: Great idea you had...  I like this raffle...  I feel like playing too now... :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 10 2008, 02:45 AM~9907057
> *gawwwwwwwwwtttttt damn there is a raffle almost everyday...Damn JD, you are gonna sell 365 sets of wheels just that way in 2008...   :biggrin:  Great idea you had...   I feel like playing too now... :biggrin:
> *


you have enough z's fool


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 10 2008, 03:47 AM~9907064
> *you have enough z's fool
> *


you think so? :cheesy: can never have enough... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: show off :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 10 2008, 02:51 AM~9907074
> *:uh: show off  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 10 2008, 02:45 AM~9907057
> *gawwwwwwwwwtttttt damn there is a raffle almost everyday...Damn JD, you are gonna sell 365 sets of wheels just that way in 2008...   :biggrin:  Great idea you had...   I like this raffle...  I feel like playing too now... :biggrin:
> *


MIGHT AS WELL YOU AINT GOT NOTHIN TO LOOSE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 10 2008, 03:51 AM~9907074
> *:uh: show off  :biggrin:
> *


shut up ya goof and buy a ticket...You need some quality wheels for that weird ass looking car of yours... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 10 2008, 04:53 AM~9907084
> *shut up ya goof and buy a ticket...You need some quality wheels for that weird ass looking car of yours... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


even if i woud win i never have the money for the shipping :angry: damn im broke :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE SHIPPING ISNET THAT BAD


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 10 2008, 03:56 AM~9907089
> *even if i woud win i never have the money for the shipping  :angry: damn im broke  :angry:
> *


ah mannnnnnn are you fucking serious???? :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 10 2008, 04:57 AM~9907094
> *ah mannnnnnn are you fucking serious???? :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


sadly yes :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 10 2008, 03:58 AM~9907097
> *sadly yes  :angry:
> *


drink less fucking beer and you will find cash for the shipping...Imagine if you could get a set of zeniths for 20$... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 02:27 AM~9906985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> *1ST) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF
> 
> 2ND) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF*


 :0


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

I sent paypal payment to numbers 78 and 80


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

ZZZZZZZZZ's are flyin off the shelfs.. Soon people will be sick of them and want to buy my CHINA's (then i can get me some squares)hahahahahaha 
T
T
T


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

16, 29, 68 thanks


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

63 and 100--- paypal


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

now you just need to draw numbers 7 and 99 for the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

are you still throwin the coupons for those that dont win for a hundo off a set of wheels???????????????????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE NOT ONTHIS ONE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

gimmie 4 32 26 48 61 paypal sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

I haven't been able to stop thinking about how I want my Zeniths and allready have the lac up on jackstands.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

45 n 14


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

paypal sent for numbers 8 and 24, they better win or im hunting you down :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

57 and 83


----------



## hotlink80 (Jun 13, 2007)

paypal sent #31


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i like the 50 number ones :0


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 10 2008, 06:05 PM~9911130
> *i like the 50 number ones :0
> *


i cant afford those ones


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 10 2008, 07:05 PM~9911130
> *i like the 50 number ones :0
> *


buy em up


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 10:19 PM~9911239
> *buy em up
> *


wtf u think i am a millionaire? shit i didnt get my tax refund yet and car insurance is due the 17th :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 10 2008, 07:34 PM~9911393
> *wtf u think i am a millionaire? shit i didnt get my tax refund yet and car insurance is due the 17th :0
> *


just think there zeniths :biggrin: and two sets


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 10:47 PM~9911512
> *just think  there zeniths  :biggrin: and two sets
> *


if my tax return comes tomorrow


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I just sent my payment for numbers 23 and 94 I forgot to put my L.I.L. name on my paypal acct. payment... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry9912992


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 10:12 PM~9913007
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry9912992
> *


GIVE IT A YEAR MY ***** :biggrin: 
LOL we'll have beards and hair growing out our ears by the time thats done. :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 11 2008, 12:20 AM~9913091
> *GIVE IT A YEAR MY ***** :biggrin:
> LOL we'll have beards and hair growing out our ears by the time thats done. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

ill take number 30 paypal sent ...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 09:52 PM~9912794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


57&83-- paypal


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Money Sent

3,35, and 75 :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 11 2008, 02:41 PM~9916602
> *
> *


 :0 only one square this time


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry9916736 :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

just sent money by payapl.....I'll take #82


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

what type of 13s? any choice? like 72s, s/l or x/l? lmk homie also whats shipping cost to VA 22033?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2008, 03:13 PM~9917593
> *what type of 13s? any choice? like 72s, s/l or x/l? lmk homie also whats shipping cost to VA 22033?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

hey do they make a 14x6 zenith?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 11 2008, 06:01 PM~9917968
> *:uh:
> *


whats that face for?


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2008, 04:17 PM~9918091
> *whats that face for?
> *


i think he dont know what the straight laced and cross laced means in your last post,,,, he rolls the short bus hahahahahaha :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2008, 04:17 PM~9918091
> *whats that face for?
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 11 2008, 01:43 PM~9916613
> *:0  only one square this time
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 2 again


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

5 again LOL


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2008, 07:45 PM~9919322
> *5 again LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Alright why not? I worked through the superbowl and didn't get a chance at filling any squares. 17 & 20 baby.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

deleted. Duplicate post.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

money sent i want *76* :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 10 2008, 06:42 PM~9911008
> *57 and 83
> *


 :twak: :twak: *chale there mine*


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 11 2008, 09:16 PM~9920575
> *:twak:  :twak: chale there mine
> *


i'll sell them to you :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 11 2008, 09:21 PM~9920623
> *i'll sell them to you :biggrin:
> *


ok for $20 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i want #34 sending queso


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2008, 04:13 PM~9917593
> *what type of 13s? any choice? like 72s, s/l or x/l? lmk homie also whats shipping cost to VA 22033?
> *


$80


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 11 2008, 05:08 PM~9918012
> *hey do they make a 14x6 zenith?
> *


yes we do


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

whos 
rashad arandela
again no info


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY FOR THE DELAY WE TOOK THE KIDS TO DISNEY LAND


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

sent a pm and email with the payment details of that transaction. paid with paypal the same day as the first set of #'s.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 12 2008, 01:07 AM~9922329
> *whos
> rashad arandela
> again no info
> *


bigshod


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Sent payment through PAYPAL for # 67..... :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

50 & 21 ARE GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

PM SENT FOR #27 HOMIE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 12 2008, 01:07 AM~9922329
> *whos
> rashad arandela
> again no info
> *


me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2008, 05:40 PM~9926253
> *me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT #


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 12 2008, 04:56 PM~9926408
> *WHAT #
> *


76


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

just sent some more $$ 33 and 87.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

going going and......lol

it's gettin close fellas, keep buying tickets  , the more you buy the greater chance you have of winning


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

got # 64, my homie got # 28


----------



## chacon01 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 12 2008, 08:13 PM~9928253
> *got # 64, my homie got # 28
> *


True that... so, how many more are left? got an updated list of the filled squares? thanks homie!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

cmon lets get this beeeeitch rollin


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

longest raffle so far :angry:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 13 2008, 12:29 AM~9929770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Money sent for #66. *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 12:49 AM~9906545
> *100 TICKETS $20.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

50 togo :uh:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

hurry up and buy so i can take my wheels home already :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

wow 2 sets of wheels j.d your crazy


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

gimmie #86 im gunna buy a new number every day until this one is finished


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 13 2008, 05:53 PM~9936499
> *gimmie #86 im gunna buy a new number every day  until this one is finished
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

cmon chris, 95,96,97 and 98 callin your name :biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

brett buy some, you only got one cmon!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 13 2008, 10:20 PM~9938352
> *brett buy some, you only got one cmon!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

soon


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE EVERYONES WAITING TIL FRIDAY! SEEMS LIKE A SLOW WEEK VALENTINES AND ALL...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

tim florez 
no number no screen name


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 14 2008, 04:19 AM~9938341
> *cmon chris, 95,96,97 and 98 callin your name :biggrin:
> *


i am broke... buy me one


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 13 2008, 10:45 PM~9938548
> *i am broke... buy me one
> *


k, i will this friday.....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

paypal sent for 52&69


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 12 2008, 10:29 PM~9929770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

homie just got # 59


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

45 spots left dont make me buy them all :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 14 2008, 01:21 AM~9939155
> *45 spots left dont make me buy them all :biggrin:
> *


5 MORE FOR THE KNOCKOFFS :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS OFFICIAL THE BALLS ARE READY FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE THANKS ROLAND


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

SENT MONEY FOR # 18 ...79


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

wat numbers all left?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i think might just need to buy a nother number soon


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

43 to go looking good maybe after payday some people will buy more squares? im in odds 2 chances out of a 100 better than ca lottery odds...


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

I got 58 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

#38 sent paypal.
i guess its 1 a day.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

payment sent for #46


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sent paypal for a quick pick # :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 15 2008, 12:21 AM~9946806
> *sent paypal for a quick pick #  :biggrin:
> *


holy shit buyin up the board :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

one a day just like a vitamin :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

1 hour 50 min i can get a new number


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sent $ for # 22 and 42 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

PAYMENT SENT FOR #1,#2,#93......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH SHIT ITS SARTING TO MOVE


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

payment sent for # 65


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

its good to see its selling better now.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 15 2008, 02:26 AM~9947683
> *its good to see its selling better now.
> *


x2 right


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

sending queso for # 54


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

pm sent for #6,25,53 & 72 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

which are left?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TODAYS LOOKS LIKE IT MIGHT BE THE DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 15 2008, 11:29 AM~9948868
> *pm sent for #6,25,53 & 72  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

come on people i want my new zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

fuck it, im in. put me down for #71


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

paypaled 36 and 56


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH SHIT IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA END TODAY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

24 more


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

gimmie my one a day #60 :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

tying 41chev most most spaces bought give me 77


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Sent $$ for # 70


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

dam i wish i had more money to buy some.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

19 left :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

payment sent 43


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

5 and 41--- sent paypal


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

last number im going to buy today :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any number will do


----------



## hotlink80 (Jun 13, 2007)

paypal sent #40


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i cant keep track of all my numbers any more


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

#9 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i'll add one more #88 paypal sent


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

everyone better hurry up and get in cuz its going down tonight


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

damn, lets doo this thang tonight :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 15 2008, 03:42 PM~9951414
> *damn, lets doo this thang tonight :biggrin:
> *


buy more


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all be back in 4 hours and just might get all the rest of the numbers that are left :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE NEED MORE PLAYERS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

good luck every one


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i own 10% of the board


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

payment sent #10


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

JUST SENT MONEY FOR 12....AND 39


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 15 2008, 09:50 PM~9951477
> *payment sent #10
> *


its friday mr. baller, what number you gonna buy me? :biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 15 2008, 04:26 PM~9951762
> *its friday mr. baller, what number you gonna buy me?  :biggrin:
> *


which one you want, theres not many left


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 15 2008, 10:27 PM~9951771
> *which one you want, theres not many left
> *


buy me 84 lol


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 15 2008, 04:29 PM~9951786
> *buy me 84 lol
> *


yea but what happens if you win, id shoot myself


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

damn 12 left....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

JUST SPENT HELLA CHESSE ON SURCHARGES AND TRAFFIC TICKETS...MAKE ME HAPPY DAMMIT!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

cmon people 12 left........... LETS DOOOO IT


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ttt i wanna see who wins!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just sent money for number 37


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

<-----



> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 15 2008, 07:52 PM~9952864
> *ttt i wanna see who wins!!
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Payment sent #89 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

10 more left!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what numbers are left???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

# 84 payment sent


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 07:21 PM~9953596
> *what numbers are left???
> *


Look at the grid on page 10. Those numbers are available except for 37 and 89. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 07:28 PM~9953644
> *# 84 payment sent
> *


9 more left !!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 10:28 PM~9953644
> *# 84 payment sent
> *


DAMN WAS GONNA GET THAT ONE TOO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 09:40 PM~9953752
> *DAMN  WAS GONNA GET THAT ONE TOO
> *


year of my rider fuckkerrr


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

need updated list of squares


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like its almost done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 06:38 PM~9952327
> *JUST SPENT HELLA CHESSE ON SURCHARGES AND TRAFFIC TICKETS...MAKE ME HAPPY DAMMIT!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


owned ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 10:54 PM~9953864
> *owned ahahahaha
> *


TX DPS OWNED!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

any one have an update on the tickets left? i will buy all of them if yall post t up....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 15 2008, 08:58 PM~9952902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SINCE LAST GRID POSTED


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

95 just taken!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 06:00 PM~9951556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

8 LEFT LETS DO THIS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

sorry for the delay i was cooking


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

were almost done


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

55 is avalible


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

just got # 95


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 15 2008, 10:23 PM~9954516
> *just got # 95
> *


shit put chacon01 down for # 81, just sent payment for 95 but was taken while sending the pmt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im back whas left?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

gimmie 49


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

what numbers are left...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

6 more  :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

give me number 98 pls mega millions numbers havent been called out yet what the hell..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

55 90 91 92 97 :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 12:36 AM~9954628
> *55 90 91 92 97  :0
> *


damn this aint going down till manna!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 15 2008, 11:25 PM~9954532
> *shit put chacon01 down for # 81, just sent payment for 95 but was taken while sending the pmt
> *


81 and 95 are gone


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

some one break bread :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

buy the rest!

41chev, Chevillacs, gabendacutlass, mando1981, HardTimes92, low4life68lac


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

buy the rest!

41chev, Chevillacs, gabendacutlass, mando1981, HardTimes92, low4life68lac


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i own 10% now


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 12:48 AM~9954714
> *some one break bread :angry:
> *


i did bout 800 today!!! on surcharges and tickets! :angry: 

im depressed!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 15 2008, 08:20 PM~9954055
> *any one have an update on the tickets left? i will buy all of them if yall post t up....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 15 2008, 10:36 PM~9954628
> *55 90 91 92 97  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

55, 91, 97 ARE MINE!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

$100.00 to go


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

90 92


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT for midnight drawing!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

this shit aint funny no more im about to win or be out 200 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 15 2008, 10:52 PM~9954755
> *90 92
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 12:53 AM~9954767
> *this shit aint funny no more im about to win or be out 200 :0
> *


try paying tickts


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

should i buy the last 2?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 06:38 PM~9952327
> *JUST SPENT HELLA CHESSE ON SURCHARGES AND TRAFFIC TICKETS...MAKE ME HAPPY DAMMIT!! :tears:  :tears:
> *



you get hit with a no insurance ticket? municipal services ain't no joke.......i sell insurance so i deal with it on a daily basis...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

DAMN IT ITS ALL U BUD


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 15 2008, 11:56 PM~9954785
> *should i buy the last 2?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MONEY SENT FOR 92


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

chacon01 need to pick a number homie

were done


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i think you better get ready


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*lets pick the ##############'s* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2008, 12:56 AM~9954794
> *you get hit with a no insurance ticket? municipal services ain't no joke.......i sell insurance so i deal with it on a daily basis...
> *


i got hit with tickets from 1997!!!! invalid dl


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

dont send anymore paypals please


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 12:58 AM~9954811
> *chacon01 need to pick a number homie
> 
> were done
> *


at the stroke of midnight :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

give me 90 and lets roll!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 11:58 PM~9954818
> *i got hit with tickets from 1997!!!! invalid dl
> *



GOT YO ASS!!!! 

i've seen them go back as far as 91.....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

nononononono hold on i need this dude to pick a number asap


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

doooooooooooooo it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9954835
> *nononononono hold on i need this dude to pick a number asap
> *


he gets the last number


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

got the updated list?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

4get him he wasnt ready lol!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 12:00 AM~9954835
> *nononononono hold on i need this dude to pick a number asap
> *


i dont think he has a choice now, cause everybody already picked a number, so i think the last number was 90


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 15 2008, 10:25 PM~9954532
> *shit put chacon01 down for # 81, just sent payment for 95 but was taken while sending the pmt
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

and it says he is of line


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 16 2008, 01:02 AM~9954851
> *4get him he wasnt ready lol!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2008, 12:59 AM~9954827
> *GOT YO ASS!!!!
> 
> i've seen them go back as far as 91.....
> *


then antoher when i didnt know it was suspended for that chit!!! 

owned! that shit sucks!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 16 2008, 12:02 AM~9954849
> *got the updated list?
> *


what name is your paypal payment under and what number do you want yall are holding the drawing up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 16 2008, 01:02 AM~9954854
> *i dont think he has a choice now, cause everybody already picked a number, so i think the last number was 90
> *


x10000


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 11:04 PM~9954880
> *x10000
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ITS NOT THAT HARD WTF, YALL NEED TO GET THE DAMN INFO STRAIGHT!!!


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 11:04 PM~9954876
> *what name is your paypal payment under and what number do you want yall are holding the drawing up
> *


x988888888888888888888888!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I WANT 90 LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2008, 12:04 AM~9954874
> *then antoher when i didnt know it was suspended for that chit!!!
> 
> owned!  that shit sucks!
> *



driving while license suspended tickets kick your ass on insurance too....5 points.... :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

what does points and insurance have to do with my zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

come on homie answer or ill just refund you and we'll get on with this


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i would like to submit my $100 off coupon for the last square please..... :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

ill take the last one


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts the prizes again 5 winners :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 12:07 AM~9954911
> *ill just refund you and we'll get on with this
> *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

homie im trying to make it easy, give me 90 and refund that fool his money for not knowing how to play!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 12:07 AM~9954909
> *what does points and insurance have to do with my zeniths :biggrin:
> *


$25 for last square......since it's special





not a damn thing.....just conversating before i win...... :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 15 2008, 10:09 PM~9954926
> *homie im trying to make it easy, give me 90 and refund that fool his money for not knowing how to play!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

man this is like rain on a parade


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2008, 01:06 AM~9954898
> *driving while license suspended tickets kick your ass on insurance too....5 points.... :0
> *


i go to esurnace....i put my self on my 78 lac :biggrin: 

pennies! to be honest i dont think they do the points chit like statefarm and the walk in types


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lets get it going i want to let him know where to send my wheels before i go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: INDIVIDUALS1996LA, Ragtop Ted, 41chev, luxurylows, fool2, bigshod, Chevillacs, show-bound, lacs n chevys, mando1981

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 16 2008, 01:09 AM~9954926
> *homie im trying to make it easy, give me 90 and refund that fool his money for not knowing how to play!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

we in the lobby waiting chit chatn!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*LET THE JEOPERDY MUSIC PLAY* :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: NATIVE MONEY, Ragtop Ted, mac2lac, G'dupGbody, show-bound, H town_caddyking, luxurylows, Chevillacs, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, 2ND2NONE, 41chev, bigshod, lacs n chevys, mando1981
GETN A CROWD


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2008, 12:10 AM~9954945
> *i go to esurnace....i put my self on my 78 lac :biggrin:
> 
> pennies! to be honest i dont think they do the points chit like statefarm and the walk in types
> *



damn....that should be illegal.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

can you say refresh refresh 
5 min and you out


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: 41chev, bigshod, luxurylows, NATIVE MONEY, mac2lac, 2ND2NONE, lacs n chevys, Ragtop Ted, Chevillacs, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, show-bound, mando1981


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2008, 10:09 PM~9954935
> *
> *


SO WHATS HAPPNIN SHOD HOWS THE HOMIES DOING


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:13 PM~9954974
> *SO WHATS HAPPNIN SHOD HOWS THE HOMIES DOING
> *


GOOD GOOD...YOU TAKING CARE OF MY BOY OVER THERE :0 ERNIE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

fuckit all be back


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2008, 01:12 AM~9954966
> *damn....that should be illegal.......
> *


loop holes...heheheehhe


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

cmon lets ROLL!


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 11:04 PM~9954876
> *what name is your paypal payment under and what number do you want yall are holding the drawing up
> *


my paypal is under [email protected]
originally i wanted # 95, then 81... whats left


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Good luck boys...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 15 2008, 11:16 PM~9954995
> *my paypal is under [email protected]
> originally i wanted # 95, then 81... whats left
> *


 :nono: CHALE I PICKED THOSE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

90


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

IM JOKING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

awwwwwww chit!


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

where's the updates list?


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

is there one left still???????????????


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

give me 90 n lets do this


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 15 2008, 11:18 PM~9955021
> *where's the updates list?
> *


pick 90


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 16 2008, 12:18 AM~9955021
> *where's the updates list?
> *


your number is 90!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 15 2008, 11:18 PM~9955023
> *is there  one left still???????????????
> *


YEA SEND ME YO MONEY :0


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

ok, 90 then, but wheres the list?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

were done fellas











give me some time about 20 min 

give me some ideas for the next one while we wait


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 15 2008, 11:19 PM~9955036
> *ok, 90 then, but wheres the list?
> *


4 pages back


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 16 2008, 01:19 AM~9955036
> *ok, 90 then, but wheres the list?
> *


damn finally! i woulda gladly taken that number.....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Shit no one was buyin,now they all fighting over it!!lol


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2008, 10:14 PM~9954984
> *GOOD GOOD...YOU TAKING CARE OF MY BOY OVER THERE :0 ERNIE
> *


YEAH U KNOW IT IM TRYING TO GET HIM TO GO WITH ME TO AZ FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW AT END OF THE MONTH


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

LETS PLAY BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 11:20 PM~9955040
> *were done fellas
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn 20 minutes, cmon a homie gotta work early!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 01:20 AM~9955040
> *were done fellas
> 
> 
> ...


< i pray for 20 min to the zeniths gods to bless me!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:21 PM~9955051
> *YEAH U KNOW IT IM TRYING TO GET HIM TO GO WITH ME TO AZ FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW AT END OF THE MONTH
> *


HE TOLD ME HE WAS GOING... WITH U


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

hno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 01:20 AM~9955040
> *were done fellas
> 
> 
> ...


i think there should me a max of 5 spots per person, people buying up the board kinda takes the fun out of it imo


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2008, 10:22 PM~9955068
> *HE TOLD ME HE WAS GOING... WITH U
> *


WELL SEE HE ALWAYS SAYS SHIT AND DONT SHOW.........HAHAHAHAHAHAHA BUT SERIOUSLY WHEN U WANNA GOLF


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 11:22 PM~9955063
> *< i pray for 20 min to the zeniths gods to bless me!
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X100000000000000000000 :0 :0


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 15 2008, 10:22 PM~9955071
> *i think there should me a max of 5 spots per person, people buying up the board kinda takes the fun out of it imo
> *


fuck it, only takes one square to win


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WHAT UP CUZN HOODRCH WE NEED #12...18.....39........AND 79


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:23 PM~9955081
> *WELL SEE HE ALWAYS SAYS SHIT AND DONT SHOW.........HAHAHAHAHAHAHA BUT SERIOUSLY WHEN U WANNA GOLF
> *


IN APRIL SOMETIME,,,,,YOU GET US A TEE TIME?????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 12:20 AM~9955040
> *were done fellas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2008, 10:25 PM~9955092
> *IN APRIL SOMETIME,,,,,YOU GET US A TEE TIME?????
> *


MAN THATS 2 MONTHS AWAY WHAT U GUNNA DO TAKE LESSONS FIRST.......LOL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 16 2008, 01:25 AM~9955091
> *WHAT UP CUZN HOODRCH WE NEED #12...18.....39........AND 79
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 15 2008, 11:22 PM~9955071
> *i think there should me a max of 5 spots per person, people buying up the board kinda takes the fun out of it imo
> *


yea this one went on for a long time though.... we wouldnt want it ending up like the dayton raffle, which better get its ass in gear


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:26 PM~9955106
> *MAN THATS 2 MONTHS AWAY WHAT U GUNNA DO TAKE LESSONS FIRST.......LOL
> *


THATS WHEN MY TOUR HITS YOUR COURSE :0 :0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

almost ready


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 15 2008, 11:22 PM~9955071
> *i think there should me a max of 5 spots per person, people buying up the board kinda takes the fun out of it imo
> *


shit everyone had the chance to buy as many as they want que no?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2008, 10:27 PM~9955116
> *THATS WHEN MY TOUR HITS YOUR COURSE :0  :0  :0
> *


ALRIGHT GIVE ME A AROUND THE TIME DATE AND ILL GET THE TEE TIME


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 16 2008, 01:27 AM~9955111
> *yea this one went on for a long time though.... we wouldnt want it ending up like the dayton raffle, which better get its ass in gear
> *


true,but this one was 20per spot


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 16 2008, 12:27 AM~9955111
> *yea this one went on for a long time though.... we wouldnt want it ending up like the dayton raffle, which better get its ass in gear
> *


it's just that this homie is well known and Tonie is fairly new to layitlow.....he's good people though.....and you can't go wrong on either of these raffles if you win......i've dealt with him a few times and he's always come through......both of these guys deserve much respect for what they are doing!!!!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: NATIVE MONEY, lowdeville, show-bound, gabendacutlass, bigshod, lacs n chevys, HOODRCH, mando1981, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, impala_631, luxurylows, mac2lac, scrapping_mazda_mini, Chevillacs


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 16 2008, 01:28 AM~9955134
> *true,but this one was 20per spot
> *


thats really like ten a spot! double chance!
1ST) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF 

2ND) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

ideas for the next raffle

1st - set of zeniths

2nd - set of zeniths

3rd - set of zeniths

4th - knock offs

5th - emblems/chips

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:28 PM~9955133
> *ALRIGHT GIVE ME A AROUND THE TIME DATE AND ILL GET THE TEE TIME
> *


I WILL ROLL OVER THERE ON THE RIMS I WIN RIGHT NOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 10:22 PM~9905960
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 15 2008, 11:30 PM~9955153
> *ideas for the next raffle
> 
> 1st - set of zeniths
> ...


OH HELL YEA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

another idea would be to make all the squares stay showing the numbers on the corner...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2008, 10:31 PM~9955155
> *I WILL ROLL OVER THERE ON THE RIMS I WIN RIGHT NOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE'LL SEE ABOUT THAT HOMIE BUT IF I DONT I HOPE U DO...........LOL


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2008, 11:30 PM~9955146
> *it's just that this homie is well known and Tonie is fairly new to layitlow.....he's good people though.....and you can't go wrong on either of these raffles if you win......i've dealt with him a few times and he's always come through......both of these guys deserve much respect for what they are doing!!!!
> *


yea i agree with u, i didnt mean to knock him..... its just takin a lot slower than i thought it would, considering daytons retail for like 2300 i think, its a sweet deal at 20 bucks a ticket


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:32 PM~9955169
> *WE'LL SEE ABOUT THAT HOMIE BUT IF I DONT I HOPE U DO...........LOL
> *


  IT'S OVER I JUST GOT THE CALL I WON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2008, 01:30 AM~9955152
> *thats really like ten a spot! double chance!
> 1ST) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 16 2008, 12:32 AM~9955170
> *yea i agree with u, i didnt mean to knock him..... its just takin a lot slower than i thought it would, considering daytons retail for like 2300 i think, its a sweet deal at 20 bucks a ticket
> *


my thought exactly....i figured that raffle would have been done a long time ago....but on here it's all about who you are...nobody wants to lose money....

i'm surprised noone has asked homie here to put a damn date and time display on the video, pics of the local newspaper showing date, and a fkn blood sample......it's a trust thing you know....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

MY #'S LOOK GOOD


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i say next raffle should include tires.....5.20's to be exact.......


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn, just got home... was gonna get in on this one once I put some cash in the bank. DAMN!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2008, 01:36 AM~9955205
> *i say next raffle should include tires.....5.20's to be exact.......
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2008, 11:36 PM~9955205
> *i say next raffle should include tires.....5.20's to be exact.......
> *


2 SETS OF TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2008, 01:36 AM~9955205
> *i say next raffle should include tires.....5.20's to be exact.......
> *


i was going mannana for some! :cheesy:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: NATIVE MONEY, scrapping_mazda_mini, gabendacutlass, show-bound, HOODRCH, Chevillacs, impala_631, mando1981, bigshod, mac2lac, 41chev, ClassicPlayer, luxurylows, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, Swingin80Lincoln


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

LETS GO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

AND THE WINNER IS.................





47


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 15 2008, 11:41 PM~9955255
> *AND THE WINNER IS.................
> 47
> *


DAM I LOST


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2008, 11:35 PM~9955197
> *my thought exactly....i figured that raffle would have been done a long time ago....but on here it's all about who you are...nobody wants to lose money....
> 
> i'm surprised noone has asked homie here to put a damn date and time display on the video, pics of the local newspaper showing date, and a fkn blood sample......it's a trust thing you know....
> *


yea i hear ya........ trust is a rare thing now-a-days


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 16 2008, 01:41 AM~9955255
> *AND THE WINNER IS.................
> 47
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

#2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 15 2008, 11:37 PM~9955216
> *Damn, just got home... was gonna get in on this one once I put some cash in the bank. DAMN!
> *


AFTER THE RAFFLE ALL SELL YOU A FEW HALF PRICE


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 15 2008, 10:46 PM~9955313
> *AFTER THE RAFFLE ALL SELL YOU A FEW HALF PRICE
> *


LOL


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

U GOT ABOUT 200 HUNDRED ON THIS ONE RIGHT 41 CHEVY....SHIT I GOT 80 RIDING ON IT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 16 2008, 12:48 AM~9955328
> *U GOT ABOUT 200 HUNDRED ON THIS ONE RIGHT 41 CHEVY....SHIT I GOT 80 RIDING ON IT
> *



gambling is a mf........


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:48 PM~9955328
> *U GOT ABOUT 200 HUNDRED ON THIS ONE RIGHT 41 CHEVY....SHIT I GOT 80 RIDING ON IT
> *


WELL YOU CAN BUY SOME HALF PRICE TO THEN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 01:49 AM~9955337
> *WELL YOU CAN BUY SOME HALF PRICE TO THEN
> *


sell me five of them homie, that way you wont be so dissapointed when you lose...LOL


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 15 2008, 10:49 PM~9955337
> *WELL YOU CAN BUY SOME HALF PRICE TO THEN
> *


FUCK IT IM DOWN..........LOL BUT WOULD RATHER WIN NO OFFENCE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 12:49 AM~9955337
> *WELL YOU CAN BUY SOME HALF PRICE TO THEN
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DAMN


89
27
23


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

congratulations guys........


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

damn, i was close... i had 28 & 90...

congrats to the winners


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

SHIT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2008, 10:55 PM~9955382
> *CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 16 2008, 01:55 AM~9955380
> *DAMN
> 89
> 27
> ...


fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

congrats!


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Daaaaaaamn. Both those dudes only bought like 1 or 2 spots. 

Way to beat the odds!! Congrats fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

so, who it be?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

CONGRATS


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

27 1st
89 2nd
23 3rd
congrats


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

PEACE OUT .......SEE U AT THE NEXT 1


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

so, what did 3rd win?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 15 2008, 10:56 PM~9955393
> *SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



im glad i didnt buy more because none of them were my lucky numbers so even if i had spent $100 i still wouldnt have won


maybe next raffle


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

congrats welcome to the I WON SOME ZENITHS CLUB LOL


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't believe it..... I won. I've never won anything in my life. Thanks everybody for playing.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

LETS DO IT AGIAN :biggrin:


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

hell yeah, still not a bad deal... i'll be waiting for the next raffle!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lets go back to $15 spots one set of wheels free powdercoating


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

27 1ST SET OF WHEELS
89 2ND SET OF WHEELS

23 8 LOWRIDER DVDS


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

now show a pic of the board with the winning squares highlighted.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9955435
> *27    1ST SET OF WHEELS
> 89    2ND SET OF WHEELS
> 
> ...


not a bad third prize :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 16 2008, 01:58 AM~9955419
> *I can't believe it..... I won.  I've never won anything in my life.  Thanks everybody for playing.
> *


thats cool!  congrats


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2008, 12:00 AM~9955445
> *thats cool!   congrats
> *


heck yeah congrats!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 01:58 AM~9955423
> *LETS DO IT AGIAN :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9955440
> *now show a pic of the board with the winning squares highlighted.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 16 2008, 02:00 AM~9955433
> *lets go back to $15 spots one set of wheels free powdercoating
> *


2nd prize is a set..what more culd you ask for!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 16 2008, 12:58 AM~9955416
> *congrats welcome to the I WON SOME ZENITHS CLUB LOL
> *


YOUR FUCKIN CRAZY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

pretty soon we will all need rehab and individuals1996la will be rich!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 11:02 PM~9955461
> *2nd prize is a set..what more culd you ask for!
> *


powdercoating


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 16 2008, 01:00 AM~9955440
> *now show a pic of the board with the winning squares highlighted.
> *


HOW MUCH TIME DO YOU THINK I HAVE ON MY HANDS THIS IS THE 4TH RAFFLE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2008, 01:03 AM~9955477
> *pretty soon we will all need rehab and individuals1996la will be rich!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOUR FUCKIN CRAZY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 12:03 AM~9955480
> *HOW MUCH TIME DO YOU THINK I HAVE ON MY HANDS THIS IS THE 4TH RAFFLE
> *


sorry for asking bro...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 16 2008, 12:01 AM~9955460
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i'd hit it :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 16 2008, 01:03 AM~9955478
> *powdercoating
> *


regular








or custom


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 16 2008, 12:04 AM~9955494
> *i'd hit it :0
> *


yup X2 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 12:03 AM~9955480
> *HOW MUCH TIME DO YOU THINK I HAVE ON MY HANDS THIS IS THE 4TH RAFFLE
> *


I THINK HE IS ON DIAL UP AND CANT SEE THE VIDEO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 16 2008, 01:04 AM~9955490
> *sorry for asking bro...
> *


ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 01:04 AM~9955487
> *YOUR FUCKIN CRAZY TOO :biggrin:
> *


you know your damn wheel chair is going to have cross laced zenith's ...... :biggrin: ......


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

fuck it time for bed, got to be up in 5 hours


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

IM GUNNA JUST GO AND BUY AN IMPALA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 12:06 AM~9955504
> *ITS ALL GOOD
> *


just be sure if u have another one to hit me up homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IM STARTING IT AS WE SPEAK


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lets get it going...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 02:12 AM~9955552
> *IM STARTING IT AS WE SPEAK
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hno: im calling my sponser ive fallin of the wagon


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

should i buy 2 thru 99 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9955445
> *thats cool!   congrats
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHATCHA WANT 100 OR 50 NUMBERS


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 02:16 AM~9955581
> *WHATCHA WANT 100 OR 50 NUMBERS
> *


i vote 50!!!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 12:16 AM~9955581
> *WHATCHA WANT 100 OR 50 NUMBERS
> *


same as the last one


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

50# how much each?


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 16 2008, 12:17 AM~9955591
> *same as the last one
> *


yeah, i think same as the last one, with 2 winners


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

50 #'S $30 OR 100 #'S $15 ONE WINNER COMPLETE CHOICE
OR DOUBLE THAT 2 WINNERS


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 16 2008, 01:19 AM~9955601
> *yeah, i think same as the last one, with 2 winners
> *


x2


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

i think the same as last time, with extra cost for upgrades....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

you should do a raffle for the BALLERS!!!!

$100 tickets...

1st zeniths 
2nd zeniths
3rd knockoffs
4th chips
5th 4 jeweled switch extentions
6th free spot on next raffle

only 20 entries........


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

my vote is for 50 tickets.....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 01:21 AM~9955615
> *50 #'S $30 OR 100 #'S $15 ONE WINNER COMPLETE CHOICE
> OR DOUBLE THAT 2 WINNERS
> *


WELL IM READY PICK ONE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

FK.........I'M GOING TO HAVE TO SELL A CAR TO KEEP UP WITH THESE RAFFLES........ :biggrin:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

congrats to the winners.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

ooo shit i won


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 15 2008, 11:58 PM~9955419
> *I can't believe it..... I won.  I've never won anything in my life.  Thanks everybody for playing.
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit i had to come back i thought i was dreaming i lost i clearly see it was a night mare :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 01:30 AM~9955668
> *WELL IM READY PICK ONE
> *


50 #'s $30....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Damn I think I won the DVD's sweet... its not a set of wheels, but still an unexpected prize!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 17 2008, 07:03 PM~9965416
> *Damn I think I won the DVD's sweet... its not a set of wheels, but still an unexpected prize!!!!.... :biggrin:
> *


congrats...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 16 2008, 05:21 AM~9956389
> *congrats to the winners.
> *


thankz homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 18 2008, 12:16 AM~9967063
> *congrats...
> *


thanks man


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

1ST SET OF RAFFLE WINNER WHEELS SHIPPED .PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THERE NOT IN ANY ORDER JUST AS THEY GET FINISHED 








CONGRATS PLEASE POST PICS AS YOU RECIEVE THE WHEELS AND THEN WHEN YOUPUT THEM ON THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 22 2008, 11:34 PM~10009810
> *1ST SET OF RAFFLE WINNER WHEELS SHIPPED .PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THERE NOT IN ANY ORDER JUST AS THEY GET FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIPPED TODAY CONGRATS ....SORRY FOR THE WAIT BUT I KNOW YOULL BE HAPPY


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Sexy Wheels^^^^


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 1 2008, 08:21 PM~10312095
> *Sexy Wheels^^^^
> *


x2 those look good.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> SHIPPED TODAY CONGRATS ....SORRY FOR THE WAIT BUT I KNOW YOULL BE HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOUR WELCOME


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Got my wheels today. Absolutely Beautiful. :biggrin: 
































Keep up the good work, JD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOUR VERY WELCOME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 3 2008, 08:31 PM~10330048
> *Got my wheels today.  Absolutely Beautiful.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What car are the going on? Any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 10 2008, 02:22 AM~10379599
> *What car are the going on? Any pics?  :biggrin:
> *


They're going on my 64 rag. Hopefully finished next spring. :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 10 2008, 04:22 PM~10384467
> *They're going on my 64 rag.  Hopefully finished next spring. :biggrin:
> *


Hurry up!!!











JK.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 10 2008, 04:58 PM~10384786
> *Hurry up!!!
> JK.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

Damm those are the wheels someone is going to win? Is there any more numbers left?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Apr 27 2008, 08:09 PM~10517272
> *Damm those are the wheels someone is going to win? Is there any more numbers left?
> *


Yes, see raffle #9


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ZENITH WIREWHEELS,Apr 1 2008, 08:23 PM~10311401]
SHIPPED TODAY CONGRATS ....SORRY FOR THE WAIT BUT I KNOW YOULL BE HAPPY

































































TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WINNER #4


> Got my wheels today. Absolutely Beautiful. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2ND SET OF RAFFLE WINNER WHEELS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

